# rawgas smell coming from exhaust.



## guyman (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello. I'm stylin in a 94 max 120K black ext. camel leather interior, no probs with the bose system, moonrooof, basics on the maintenance. The car has been good to me, except about 3 years ago, the exhaust had a raw gas smell and white smoke coming form it. I let it sit because I was so pissed off and it was cold in my garage, and I had another truck to dirve, so I said forgget it. Anyway, I did all the usual checks and balances on compression( up to specs) changed thermostat, all 6 injectorsand gaskets, plugs, wires, cap rotor, 0-2 sensor, convertor, new battery becasuse I let it sit. There is gas in the oil, whick I have changed 2X since ther problem. I dont dirve it because I dont want to blow engine. It has rough idle on low rpms. Any ideas or help would be apppreciated. Thanks Guyman


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like you possibly have an injector grounded. The injectors have voltage when the vehicle is switched on, but only get a ground when running. (Then in only very short pulses) The white smoke, strong gas smell, and fuel getting in the oil are all signs of a very large amount of fuel getting in the engine. A constant ground would keep an injector on at all times. This can also cause a new injector go bad very quickly. I'd look for a pinched or grounded injector wire somewhere.


----------



## guyman (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks for the info. I was leaning towards that direction. Should I check it when engine is running for very short time or just turn the key on. Also is there a absolute voltage amount I should be looking for. Where does the white smoke come from? Theres no coolant in the oil. And that explains why I am missing out of cyclinder 1. Thanks again and I will lete u know the status when it warms up from 8 below wind chill here.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

You will have to do it with the engine running, I'm afraid. The fuel pump won't run long enough otherwise. The white smoke is raw gasoline that is evaporating, much like water creates steam. Just look for a continuous ground on one injector.


----------



## guyman (Nov 23, 2006)

mech361 said:


> You will have to do it with the engine running, I'm afraid. The fuel pump won't run long enough otherwise. The white smoke is raw gasoline that is evaporating, much like water creates steam. Just look for a continuous ground on one injector.





hey mech361. well it warmed up and ive been riding my shovelhead. and finally got to my car. I checked out every fuel injector sensor with noid light and had pulses at idle and at higher revs. all but 1 plug seems to be firing. plug #4, front and center cyclinder, has the smell of raw gas and no detonation on plug, all other plugs have carbon on them. when i turn motor over with all plugs out, puffs of gas blow out of spark plug hole.  I also checked to make sure all plugs are firing, which they are. I have spark. Why is so much fuel being dumped into that cyclinder. If the cylinder is not firing, could it possibly have a detonated cylinder. or maybe just a bad head. Any advice would again be great thanks. Guyman.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like you have an injector stuck open or a shorted wire somewhere holding the injectors open..

pull the intake manifold and remove the injectors (in the rail) from the car. plug all the injectors back in and turn ignition on... see iff the injectors continually spray fuel. If one does, then swap the harness plug with one next to it and see if it changes to that injector. If so, you've got a wiring/ECU issue. if not, you've got a bad injector.


----------



## guyman (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt93SE said:


> sounds like you have an injector stuck open or a shorted wire somewhere holding the injectors open..
> 
> pull the intake manifold and remove the injectors (in the rail) from the car. plug all the injectors back in and turn ignition on... see iff the injectors continually spray fuel. If one does, then swap the harness plug with one next to it and see if it changes to that injector. If so, you've got a wiring/ECU issue. if not, you've got a bad injector.



Thanks I will try that. Note I replaced all old injectors with new injectors and problem still exist. My 

noid light also has pulse to that wire. I could see the ecu going to pot. But nothing mechanical eh? I als ohm'd each new injector b4 i purchased them and they all were correct.


----------

